# Asrock Game Blaster (Creative CA0132) problems and solutions

## gsom

I have upgraded my hardware. Partially I've bought Asrock X79 extreme9 motherboard. It's shipped with Asrock Game Blaster (sound+network card). Soundcard on gameblaster is detected as HDA Intel PCH with Creative CA0132 codec. At first everything was ok with my sound, but then I've installed windows7 for games. Sound under my linux dissapear. With great help from guys from #gentoo and #gentoo-ru (thanks!!!) I've guessed several thinks.

1) If I just reboot from windows to linux, I have no sound. Only halting and cold boot helps.

2) I have configuration utility for my sound card for windows (Creative Recon 3Di). Between others I have option to select where I want my sound to go ("speakers" or "headphones" - it means rear or front panel). If I set it to speakers, I have sound in rear panel in windows and after booting to linux (cold as figured in 1) I have sound only in front panel. But if I set that option in Creative Recon 3Di to headphones, in windows sound come to front panel and in linux, after cold booting I got sound in front and rear panel.

lspci -n:

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3c00 (rev 07)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3c02 (rev 07)

00:02.0 0604: 8086:3c04 (rev 07)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:3c08 (rev 07)

00:05.0 0880: 8086:3c28 (rev 07)

00:05.2 0880: 8086:3c2a (rev 07)

00:05.4 0800: 8086:3c2c (rev 07)

00:11.0 0604: 8086:1d3e (rev 05)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1d3a (rev 05)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1d2d (rev 05)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1d20 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1d10 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1d12 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:1d14 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1d16 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1d18 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 0604: 8086:1d1c (rev b5)

00:1c.7 0604: 8086:1d1e (rev b5)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1d26 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev a5)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1d41 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1d02 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1d22 (rev 05)

02:00.0 0300: 1002:673e

02:00.1 0403: 1002:aa88

05:00.0 0200: 14e4:16b1 (rev 10)

06:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

07:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

08:00.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

09:01.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

09:02.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

09:03.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

0a:00.0 0c00: 1106:3403 (rev 01)

0b:00.0 0200: 14e4:16b1 (rev 10)

0c:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

0d:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9220 (rev 10)

0e:00.0 0c03: 104c:8241 (rev 02)

0f:00.0 0c03: 104c:8241 (rev 02)

ff:08.0 0880: 8086:3c80 (rev 07)

ff:08.3 0880: 8086:3c83 (rev 07)

ff:08.4 0880: 8086:3c84 (rev 07)

ff:09.0 0880: 8086:3c90 (rev 07)

ff:09.3 0880: 8086:3c93 (rev 07)

ff:09.4 0880: 8086:3c94 (rev 07)

ff:0a.0 0880: 8086:3cc0 (rev 07)

ff:0a.1 0880: 8086:3cc1 (rev 07)

ff:0a.2 0880: 8086:3cc2 (rev 07)

ff:0a.3 0880: 8086:3cd0 (rev 07)

ff:0b.0 0880: 8086:3ce0 (rev 07)

ff:0b.3 0880: 8086:3ce3 (rev 07)

ff:0c.0 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0c.1 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0c.2 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0c.6 0880: 8086:3cf4 (rev 07)

ff:0c.7 0880: 8086:3cf6 (rev 07)

ff:0d.0 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0d.1 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0d.2 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0d.6 0880: 8086:3cf5 (rev 07)

ff:0e.0 0880: 8086:3ca0 (rev 07)

ff:0e.1 1101: 8086:3c46 (rev 07)

ff:0f.0 0880: 8086:3ca8 (rev 07)

ff:0f.1 0880: 8086:3c71 (rev 07)

ff:0f.2 0880: 8086:3caa (rev 07)

ff:0f.3 0880: 8086:3cab (rev 07)

ff:0f.4 0880: 8086:3cac (rev 07)

ff:0f.5 0880: 8086:3cad (rev 07)

ff:0f.6 0880: 8086:3cae (rev 07)

ff:10.0 0880: 8086:3cb0 (rev 07)

ff:10.1 0880: 8086:3cb1 (rev 07)

ff:10.2 0880: 8086:3cb2 (rev 07)

ff:10.3 0880: 8086:3cb3 (rev 07)

ff:10.4 0880: 8086:3cb4 (rev 07)

ff:10.5 0880: 8086:3cb5 (rev 07)

ff:10.6 0880: 8086:3cb6 (rev 07)

ff:10.7 0880: 8086:3cb7 (rev 07)

ff:11.0 0880: 8086:3cb8 (rev 07)

ff:13.0 0880: 8086:3ce4 (rev 07)

ff:13.1 1101: 8086:3c43 (rev 07)

ff:13.4 1101: 8086:3ce6 (rev 07)

ff:13.5 1101: 8086:3c44 (rev 07)

ff:13.6 0880: 8086:3c45 (rev 07)

```

----------

